# Continuum Data Centers Announces New Tier III Facility



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 19, 2013)

Today, Continuum Data Centers announced their acquisition of a new tier III datacenter in West Chicago, IL via their Twitter account and a new website design with a blog post about this. This second location, named "CDC 603" is about 30 minutes from their first Lombard, IL location ("CDC 835").

Upon this announcement, they published two interesting articles: a press release and fact sheet.

According to the announcement, they plan on doing pre-sales and facility tours starting this month with the first new customers being setup in the summer of 2014.

I find all this news to be interesting and I look forward to finding out what comes from this. In the Internet world, Continuum does not have the _best _record for consistency in power or bandwidth. That being said, it seems the new building they acquired was meant to be a datacenter, unlike Lombard.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

I say good!  Chicagoland needs more options.

Continuum gets a bad rap.  Some of it is deserved from time to time.  Overall though, I don't think recently they've been as bad as in the past.   I've found their network to be nicely peered with some of my upstreams and no slowdowns that are ordinary with most facilities.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 19, 2013)

It's quite interesting. They should tune up their existing data center before expanding if you ask me.


----------



## Tux (Sep 19, 2013)

The new website is a million times better than the last one.


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had good luck with continuum. Had a few servers there.  Glad they're expanding in Chicago.


----------

